

Microsoft strong-arming Valley startups? - ereldon
http://techland.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2008/01/18/the-hard-side-of-mister-softie/

======
tlrobinson
_Naturally-- and no one is complaining this is unfair--Microsoft also demands
reciprocity of contacts. They say, in effect, we'll show you our Hotmail
contacts, but you have to let your users share theirs when they sign up for
Microsoft's Windows Live services.

...

"Microsoft is the anti-data-portability company."_

Seems to be the opposite to me.

~~~
paul
I think the complaint is about everything other than this detail, such as
forcing startups to use Messenger exclusively and give MS first shot at search
deals.

